# Just bought my first sailboat! 1980 Cascade 27’



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello all! My name is Jeff. I just wanted to introduce myself to the group here. I’ve been looking for many months and finally purchased a boat that just fits. I sail in the Puget Sound and will be exploring up through the San Juan’s. I wish to explore further eventually. British Columbia, Alaska perhaps. I would love any thoughts, experiences or opinions on the 27’ Cascade made in the Pacific Northwest. Would this be a boat I could one day sail say to Alaska or further on? It doesn’t have some of the blue water specs like the mast going all the way down to the keel but curious anyone’s opinions on this. Cheers!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations! These are good boats but the outboard motor on the outside might be a limiting factor for offshore use in bad weather. Still, great voyages were done in lesser boats.


----------



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

krisscross said:


> Congratulations! These are good boats but the outboard motor on the outside might be a limiting factor for offshore use in bad weather. Still, great voyages were done in lesser boats.


. Thanks for the reply! The outboard is just an extra. It's got a 13 hp Yanmar diesel inboard.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Deck stepped masts work just fine. Some noted bluewater boats like the Westsail 32 are deck stepped. Keel stepped masts only real advantage is they can have slightly lesser scantlings which primarily benefits racers looking for the ultimate in weight savings. Keel stepped masts are also a PITA sealing the deck where the mast goes through especially if the sail track is extruded into the mast.

Really question the sanity of someone who'd put a wheel on a 27' boat. Cascades were mostly owner finished so construction quality varies. The hulls and decks were well done, it's just the rest of it that can make a difference. Most of that will be in owner quirks in layout but they could also have cut corners where it counts.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats and welcome aboard.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Do you plan to get rid of the outboard? I fail to see it's benefit.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations. Looks like a sweet lil boat. Only question I have is why are you pondering going north (Alaska) into colder and rougher weather when the same boat can take you south to paradise? lol


----------



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

roverhi said:


> Deck stepped masts work just fine. Some noted bluewater boats like the Westsail 32 are deck stepped. Keel stepped masts only real advantage is they can have slightly lesser scantlings which primarily benefits racers looking for the ultimate in weight savings. Keel stepped masts are also a PITA sealing the deck where the mast goes through especially if the sail track is extruded into the mast.
> 
> Really question the sanity of someone who'd put a wheel on a 27' boat. Cascades were mostly owner finished so construction quality varies. The hulls and decks were well done, it's just the rest of it that can make a difference. Most of that will be in owner quirks in layout but they could also have cut corners where it counts.


Thank you for the reply! I love that wheel. All the boats I tested that size have a tiller and coming from growing up driving ski boats I couldn't get used to nor did I like the feel of a tiller. So when this came along I was pretty thrilled to see one on a 27' boat. So would you say this would be something that could be blue water worthy. What I'm hearing is the Cascades are well built and this one in particular has been well taken care of.


----------



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

I love the way you think. I would love to sail this to Hawaii and then on one day. I just thought Alaska was an easier sail as it seems I hear of PNW sailers heading north but not many South. Would you say this boat is worthy of the task? Say Hawaii and then onward.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Just bought my first sailboat! 1980 Cascade 27'*



VAUGHN3 said:


> I love the way you think. I would love to sail this to Hawaii and then on one day. I just thought Alaska was an easier sail as it seems I hear of PNW sailers heading north but not many South. Would you say this boat is worthy of the task? Say Hawaii and then onward.


It has been said that an old lady in a bath tub can make the trip from California to Hawaii and never even have to carry a GPS or navigate at all. Every twenty minutes there is a plane flying from the US to Hawaii, so all one must do is follow their path.


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

yea, that outboard hanging off would give me pause for blue water. The swells would really test the mounting. Probably fine heading up the inside passage and back in protected waters. 

I crewed on a Cascade 36 around the SP and then NZ to Hawaii. She did fine and that one was really well finished.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

My brother took his J/30 from Seattle to Juneau, inside. A Cascade 27 with an inboard should be ok for that too. Take LOTS of fuel, however. That diesel will get a workout in the typical (lack of) summer winds. Watch the currents. ("A Passage to Juneau” has some hairy descriptions of some of them.)


----------



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

dadio917 said:


> yea, that outboard hanging off would give me pause for blue water. The swells would really test the mounting. Probably fine heading up the inside passage and back in protected waters.
> 
> I crewed on a Cascade 36 around the SP and then NZ to Hawaii. She did fine and that one was really well finished.[/QUOTEIt's got an inboard 6.5hp Yanmar diesel. The outboard not coming with the boat. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

chef2sail said:


> Congrats and welcome aboard.


 Thanks!!! Looking forward to this new life.


----------



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

paulk said:


> My brother took his J/30 from Seattle to Juneau, inside. A Cascade 27 with an inboard should be ok for that too. Take LOTS of fuel, however. That diesel will get a workout in the typical (lack of) summer winds. Watch the currents. ("A Passage to Juneau" has some hairy descriptions of some of them.)


 thanks! I feel like she's solid and up for the task. It's only got a 15 gallon tank so I guess will have some extra diesel onboard.


----------

